# What other vehicles did you consider before buying the Tiguan?



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

And what made you choose it over the competitors?

We drove a lot of the SUVs on the market, especially imports (Rogue, Rav4, Santa Fe, etc..). Most of them were just a little too tight (cramped), especially in the front passengers seat and with headroom (seat set in lowest position). In the end, our decision came down to the Mazda CX5 and the Tig. The CX5 was definitely sportier, and interior was a notch up (stitching), but it still felt a little cramped and they were expensive once some features got added ($40K Canadian). 

We're new to VW's and found the Tiguan handled on the road as nice or better than any others (for our driving). It reminded us of other more expensive European cars we test drove. It came with a medium amount of features for the price (we bought one lightly used with 4000km on it). Loved the panoramic sunroof. Storage was great. Fuel consumption was okay (not the best, not the worst). Entry /exit/ headroom was one of the best. I think the dash layout is one of the nicest out there - clean and simple. Happy with the decision *so far* - unlike some people here. 

How about you? What nudged the Tig ahead of the pack?


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

For me it was Mazda CX-9 for 3rd row seats, and the features. I have always had Honda and Toyota, and at this point wanted something different. My other alternative was Subaru Ascent because it is all new offering with 3rd row. 

Ash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

It also came down to the CX-5 and the Tig and the Tig won due to its size, which I needed. The Mazda, although really nice, was just too small for my needs. 

Also, it seems VW is the last car company, except for Subaru, that remembers it’s a sport UTILITY vehicle. Got the rubber mats, cargo kit added, plus roof rails standard. I liked that. It seems most car companies have forgotten that in favor of frills in the cabin. 

Only 1,000 miles but overall I like it. Some things I’m not thrilled with like the transmission, my front wheels need to be balanced, and drivers seat feels “loose” but overall it’s a good car and ticks the right boxes for me. I got the SE trim and I feel like I got a lot a good amount of value.


----------



## JackStraw79 (Aug 10, 2015)

Top alternative was the Golf Alltrack

Decided to go for the space of the Tig and also the early Mk7.5 Alltracks still didn’t have the blind spot monitor which was a dealbreaker for me. 

A main thought was finding a good counterpoint to our A4. Happy with the choice and the current fleet


Other considerations- Ford Edge Sport, Mazda CX-5


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Drove everything in the market. It came down to the Forester XT vs the Tiguan. VW’s interior won out over the Forester’s speed.


----------



## sanndennis (Jul 24, 2018)

I haven't purchased yet, but was looking at the Tiguan and Subaru Outback quite seriously. I currently drive a 2009 Mazda 5 GT, 5 speed manual. I'm in Canada, so I would also be looking at the Buick Tourx if it was available here. Long story, short -- I want a vehicle that's equally practical to my Mazda 5 -- easy enough to load bikes/kayaks/etc. And while the Subaru may seem like the logical choice, I am shocked it doesn't have 40-20-40 seats in the back -- something the 2nd row of the Tiguan does. We often haul paddles, longer items and I have no desire to have my 2 kids sitting beside each other (or even 2 adults) when they are travelling with longer items, say poles/skis, etc. 

Also, the rear row of the Tiguan is on rails, which is also a huge advantage for squeaking in a few more inches of cargo room. I really like the Tiguan thus far (even have gotten over it's lack of power) except that the Comfortline Pleather (???or possibly new car overall) causes some type of reaction  -- I will have to drive the Highline (overpriced) or Comfortline to see if my throat irritation improves. 

Lastly, I am a little concerned about the seatbelt investigation going on and will probably wait until it is resolved before I make a decision to buy.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

I was leaving Subaru after their CVT class action. I also ignored any vehicle that was CVT.
I drove:
Atlas & Tig- Loved both, wanted the Atlas, I just couldn't adjust to the MPG's after coming from a very fuel efficient vehicle. Turns out my Tig is just as bad, I never even reach 20MPG in city driving and only 24 on the highway.
4Runner-loved the rugged feel, hated the dash layout
Wrangler-the one I spec'd out was 50K... I laughed
CX-5- close, but Tig beat it in rear room for my kids
CX-9-no extra 2nd row room compared to the 5, no Mazda's had CarPlay until at least next model year
Ford Edge-surprised me, but had a better deal on my Tig SEL-P


----------



## Sebastienb (Oct 29, 2013)

I aost went for the cx5 but the fact that it didn't have carplay made me give up on it. I wanted to possibly get the Volvo xc60 but ended up with the Tiguan sel premium instead.

It's very slow to get going but coming from a wrangler I can't complain. Love the extra space ( not sure I care about the $rd row seat that much) and all the tech that is included.on the premkum trim. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

We test drove several SUV's, mostly in higher price brackets. End of the day, the Tig was the only one in a lower price bracket that I was remotely interested in. 

Jaguar F-Pace - really enjoyed it and looks great, but when we were looking at it, there were lots of reported issues with the infotainment system
BMW X5 - test drove a few 2014-2015's but the 30i's felt heavy and slow and I was worried about the 50i's gas mileage. 
CX-5 - No dice. I dont know if it was just the specific one we took out for the drive, but it was really buzzy and the motor lacked any pep. 
Disco Sport - Acceleration was really poor and the seats sucked
SQ5 - Center console interior felt dated already (no touch screen) and at low speeds, the engine sounds like a diesel for no reason. Also, interior space, especially in the backseat, was pretty bad. 
XC60 - This was the front-runner for months. Loved everything about it... the drive, the interior is beautiful, the seats are great, it looks amazing... except the price. By the time you price out the T6 model, you could by a Tiguan Highline and a base model. I just couldn't make the leap and justify it. 
Stelvio - no back seat space
RDX - 2016/2017 models as the new one wasn't out yet when we were looking. Loved the engine, wished they'd kept SH-AWD in that model, but the interior felt super dated and we were a little concerned with rear seat space.

End of the day, I liked the interior in the Tig, it felt really spacious, was a reasonable price and i didn't absolutely hate the drive - i was coming from an S4 and was getting used to the lack of power (still am).


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

i bought 17cx5, 18tiguan, 17rav4, 18rogue, 18rdx.

for 2018 tiguan i'm waiting for b pillar problem if they cant fix it lemon law and buy volvo xc40

my top fav in this list is cx5! does have minor problem. 
2018 tiguan would be my fav but to many problems.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I hope I bought the benz glc:banghead:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A new Gen-1 Tiguan.
A CPO used Audi Q5.
A CPO used Audi Q3.....which I bought


----------



## Tig83 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Similar SUVs*

I bought the SEL R line in June and have dealt with 4 unsuccessful attempts to fix the b pillar noise. Due to production shortages, my dealer has said it will take atleast 3 months to get a replacement. What other SUVs would you recommend that have a panoramic sunroof, technology package, roomy back seat and sleek design for relatively the same price?


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

Subscribed - also interested. We really like the Tiguan, but are concerned about some of the issues we're reading about as well as the lack of power.

Not to mention, the dealer we've been workin with is a total flop and has left a horrible taste in our mouth (before even buying!).


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Tig83 said:


> I bought the SEL R line in June and have dealt with 4 unsuccessful attempts to fix the b pillar noise. Due to production shortages, my dealer has said it will take atleast 3 months to get a replacement. What other SUVs would you recommend that have a panoramic sunroof, technology package, roomy back seat and sleek design for relatively the same price?


A little higher MSRP, but the new 2019 Acura RDX?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> A little higher MSRP, but the new 2019 Acura RDX?


A little higher? The equivalent RDX starts at $47,500. That's about $10,000 higher and is not without any problems either.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> A little higher? The equivalent RDX starts at $47,500. That's about $10,000 higher and is not without any problems either.


Come on man. A 2019 RDX with Tech package stickers for $41,500. 272HP, 10 speed auto with paddle shifters.

SEL-P Tig has couple of extra bells and whistles, surround camera, heated steering wheel, useless 3rd row, but they are very similar trim levels. I would gladly trade those bells and whistles for another 100hp. We still love our Tiguan, but it's a dog compared to the RDX.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Tig83 said:


> I bought the SEL R line in June and have dealt with 4 unsuccessful attempts to fix the b pillar noise. Due to production shortages, my dealer has said it will take atleast 3 months to get a replacement. What other SUVs would you recommend that have a panoramic sunroof, technology package, roomy back seat and sleek design for relatively the same price?


Forester comes closest imo. If you can tolerate a CVT the XT trim will have significantly more power. If not, you can get the 2.5i Premium with those features and a manual transmission.:thumbup:


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

I went to the dealer to look at a Subaru Impreza for like $150/mo. But it had hubcaps and black plastic side mirrors. I can live with black plastic side mirrors, but not with the hubcaps. The next trim up for the Impreza without hubcaps was like $212/mo. The Crosstrek was like $235/mo. The Outback and the Forester were around $220-$230/mo. The dealer also had VWs and the Tiguan S was $199/mo. I chose the Tiguan because it was cheap, didn't have hubcaps, plus because it was a new model for 2018, so you don't see a lot of them on the road. I wanted something different. There are so many freaking Subarus around here. Everyone and their mom drives a Subaru. I actually didn't even want to test drive the Tiguan, but the sales guy insisted. It drove fine. It drives fine. I'm not really car guy, just need something to take me from point a to point b. A lot of people complain that it is underpowered, and it is, but who cares. I'm not racing it. Sure, I'll make a right turn on red, and accelerate from 0 to 60 in like 20 minutes, and the person behind me gets mad, but whatever.

It has Apple Car Play. Frankly, it's the best thing about the Tiguan. A lot of new cars don't have Car Play. 2018 Infinity and Lexus do not have Car Play. It's a travesty. I would rather drive my 2018 Tiguan with Car Play than a Lexus or Infinity. I'm dead serious. I talk to Siri and get navigation, weather, I can text, talk, check email, all kinds of stuff. I can not imagine driving a car without Car Play. A month after I got my Tiguan, I had to trade in my wife's 2016 MDX and get her a 2018 MDX with Car Play. I just couldn't let my wife drive a car without Car Play either. I tried getting her an Atlas, but after my Tiguan had the EPC issues, my wife thought that we should at least have one reliable car in the family. My wife realy wanted an RX350L, but it doesn't have Car Play and only a 4 star front crash rating.

Anyways, Tiguan for the win


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> Come on man. A 2019 RDX with Tech package stickers for $41,500. 272HP, 10 speed auto with paddle shifters.
> 
> SEL-P Tig has couple of extra bells and whistles, surround camera, heated steering wheel, useless 3rd row, but they are very similar trim levels. I would gladly trade those bells and whistles for another 100hp. We still love our Tiguan, but it's a dog compared to the RDX.


Edit: I see your point but this post is about the *Tiguan SEL Premium R Line* which other than the higher horsepower, puts in line with the Acura RDX A Spec Package that starts at $45,500


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I had my heart set on a 2018 Jeep Grand Cherokee Altitude. 

I was trading in my Audi Q7 4.2 Premium for it... But when I test drove the jeep I couldn't believe how cheap the interior was. It had 50/50 cloth seats on a $39k car and all the plastics felt super cheap. 

Decided to forgo it and drive down the road to the VW dealer. I test drove the Tiguan and loved the SEL. But couldn't get it without a sunroof which sucked because I wanted adaptive cruise control. Too bad the sunroof is a forced option on the SEL and SEL-P. But luckily the SE still had a lot of nice luxury features/safety tech and no sunroof. Sealed the deal that night on a black on black tiggy. 

Looking back, I can't believe I wanted a jeep. It was way over priced for what you're getting. And the build quality was terrible. The tiguan feels just as luxurious as my Q7... Actually I think the Tiguan is nicer. Makes me never want another Audi again. You're just paying for the badge on those cars. 

The only thing the jeep had that I really would like in the Tiguan is an engine block heater for winter. Can't believe VW doesn't make one. Luckily they use 0W oil, but still... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This car is in the mid size segment. And rare that it has a third row (but that is a compliance thing for classifications) The only other cars in this segment with a third row are:

Dodge Journey
Kia Sorento
Mitsubishi Outlander


And without the third row

Jeep Grand Cherokee
Ford Edge
Nissan Murano
Chevy Blazer


Really these cars shouldn't have third rows as they aren't even functional. We have a journey which is the most functional of the bunch but even that is a rough ride in the third row.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Really these cars shouldn't have third rows as they aren't even functional.


I see this type of comment a lot here about the third row. Really, though, it's just a matter of your own opinion and experience.
For me and my family, the third row has been incredibly useful. It's was a big part of why we chose the Tiguan over so many other options and it's been a game-changer for our needs.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I see this type of comment a lot here about the third row. Really, though, it's just a matter of your own opinion and experience.
> For me and my family, the third row has been incredibly useful. It's was a big part of why we chose the Tiguan over so many other options and it's been a game-changer for our needs.


true- i guess little kids fit back there. But I hang out with adults.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> Forester comes closest imo. If you can tolerate a CVT the XT trim will have significantly more power. If not, you can get the 2.5i Premium with those features and a manual transmission.:thumbup:


Not for 2019- the manual is gonzo!


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I see this type of comment a lot here about the third row. Really, though, it's just a matter of your own opinion and experience.
> For me and my family, the third row has been incredibly useful. It's was a big part of why we chose the Tiguan over so many other options and it's been a game-changer for our needs.


Same. Third row is big for us, with two little ones (not quite old enough yet, but we anticipate carting them + their friends around as they age out of car seats).

I also don't mind the option of jamming an adult back there for a short trip if it saves taking a second vehicle.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

aug0211 said:


> Same. Third row is big for us, with two little ones (not quite old enough yet, but we anticipate carting them + their friends around as they age out of car seats).
> 
> I also don't mind the option of jamming an adult back there for a short trip if it saves taking a second vehicle.


Well back in my high school days we managed to stuff 8 people into a Camaro. Certainly possible just a matter of comfort heh.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

socialD said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> > Same. Third row is big for us, with two little ones (not quite old enough yet, but we anticipate carting them + their friends around as they age out of car seats).
> ...


Haha yes - my days as well. That said... times have changed 🙂

We still haven’t bought. Tiguan is #1 on our list, the following are also considerations:

1. Kia Sorento - used. Only issue is no ACC.

2. Lincoln MKX - used. One issue is finding the right options at the right price.. biggest problem is no third row 😞

3. We eliminated the CX-5. Looks great but too small.

4. Ford Edge - used. It’s great and all, but no 3rd row, and super hard to find ACC.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Tig SEL-P 4Mo is my wife's car. We cross shopped against:

-2018 Volvo XC60 T5 Momentum
-2018 GMC Terrain Denali 

I wanted her to look at the 2018 CX-5, but she didn't like the way it looked bs and we planned on also seeing the 2018 Ford Edge, but she ended up liking the VW and Volvo so much, it made the decision easier. Bang for your buck, the Tiguan outshines many in its class. She couldn't justify the pricing premium for the Volvo over the VW considering the comparable features and safety in the Tig. We were both super disappointed in the lack of quality in the GMC Terrain Denali. Denali trim level used to mean something at GM, but the post-bailout quality is complete garbage.


----------



## candidate1066 (Jul 7, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Really these cars shouldn't have third rows as they aren't even functional. We have a journey which is the most functional of the bunch but even that is a rough ride in the third row.


I disagree. I find it functional, my two kids are young and out of car seats, but not yet teenagers. It allows us to take one car when we have visitors or friends and not have to get a full sized SUV or van. My wife actually crawled back there during the test drive and said that she, at 5'7 could manage sitting back there for about an hour or so. 

The third row seat was what drew us to the car. We looked at the Nissan Rouge last year and those third rows were NOT functional at all, there was no actual leg room or place for me to put my legs, whereas both my wife and I could manage to sit upright in the back of the Tiguan.

So for comparison we also looked at the: Rogue, CRV and Rav4.

The way we did it is we looked at conditions of the 2 year olds of those vehicles (Rogue, CRV and Rav4) on the dealers lots. Those cars looked awful, compared to how a VW holds up used. We just love VW interior quality and longevity. That test combined with what we thought was a functional third row made the Tiguan a slam dunk. I've owned a 1994 Jetta, 2002 Jetta 1.8t, 2006(?) Rabbit and 2008 Passat Wagon. We went away from the VW family for about 6 years and it feels good to be back.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

Should probably update here, we bought a 2019 Cherokee.

Just preferred the interior quality of the Cherokee - and with the 2.0T engine, the power was no comparison.

Had to give up the 3rd row though.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

A nice comparison: We drove a $39,000 Volkswagen Tiguan and a $35,000 Mazda CX-5 to see which is the better compact crossover SUV — here's the verdict


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

My wife has had a cx5 since 2014. Got another one in 2016. We thought about getting a 2018 but wanted a change and wanted to get back in a vw.(we have owned 3). We like the cx5. It is smaller of course and is a little more sporty. It's not bad offroad. I've takin it camping a few times and it did good following jeeps. Looked at subara outbacks but hated the interiors. We were pretty set on a tiguan or alltrack. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

We were replacing our Mazda CX-9 and were looking for something slightly smaller. Given how much trouble CX-9 was, Mazdas were out of the question completely.
We cross shopped Subaru Forester, Outback, Ascent (we have had three subies in the family, so that brand was the first choice naturally). Also looked at Rav4 and CR-V before discovering Tiguan.
Forester was way too small and uncomfortable in the second row and was underpowered. Outback was better, but lacked power too. H6 version was nice, but expensive and essentially unavailable. Wife liked Ascent for its power, but the base model was too crappy and barely available while already pushing the budget. Plus interior was odd and second row felt a bit too narrow. 
Rav 4 was again too small and underpowered. CR-V was nice and peppy and roomy, but had a major flaw - no CD player on any trim. So it was a non-starter.
So when we ended up with no favorites, I recalled that there was VW Atlas, and we went to check it out. At the dealership Tiguan was next to Atlas. Wife liked it at the first sight and didn't even try Atlas. Tig turned out to be perfect size & price  3rd row option was a big win too. We only wish SE was available with leather or anything other than its sweaty leatherette.


----------



## Kazzz (Oct 11, 2018)

We ruled out any domestic build SUV very quickly. The Tiguan was not even on my list to begin with. We looked at BMW X1 and X3, Audi Q3 and Q5, Infiniti, Benz, lexus and Acura. The BMX X1 and Infiniti QX30/50 was ruled out quickly as my wife just didnt like it. We both preferred the Audi Q3 and Q5 over the Tig but could not justify the price over the tiguan where we live. The Benz,Lexus and Acura starts at 60K. My son is on his 2nd GTI told us to look at the new Tig. I was very surprised and ultimately bought the highline or in the USA SEL-P. I think for the price it was a no brainer. Just a few things that I would like them improve on, as decrease turbo lag ( but looking at the Burger tuning thread and will probably go in that direction), engine and road noise is more than I am used to (from a 2013 Ford edge limited) larger arm rest compartment. Our dealer talked us into getting the Cilajet paint coating ( 2 OEM windshield replacements, all dent and scratch repair for 5 yrs, all leather repair etc..), They said you just have to wash your car with water and all dirt will just wash off. Well on a white or silver white paint color this is not happening. I have to wash it by hand to get the grim of the paint. I will never add this to any car I own. I am very pleased with the Tiguan even with all the small annoyances I have mentioned.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Kazzz said:


> We ruled out any domestic build SUV very quickly.


Why? Just curious. The American marques have much better powertrain options. That alone almost made me go that route. But the build quality is another thing.. lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazzz (Oct 11, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Why? Just curious. The American marques have much better powertrain options. That alone almost made me go that route. But the build quality is another thing.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I agree with power train options but build quality, fit and finish way better IMO. I have been a Ford and GM man most of my life. We wanted to downsize and looked at the Escape and Terrain but felt the Tig was better for the money. Only time will tell if my decision is correct.


----------



## enatal (Oct 13, 2018)

Honda CR-V, Acura RDX, Subaru Forester.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

JackStraw79 said:


> *Top alternative was the Golf Alltrack*
> 
> Decided to go for the space of the Tig and also the early Mk7.5 Alltracks still didn’t have the blind spot monitor which was a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> ...


Same :thumbup:

Lack of digital cockpit and heated steering wheel swayed me. Dealer tried to lure me on auto-park but honestly it's such a gimmick.


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

*Still shopping*

We have not purchased yet. We are looking at the 2019 Forester Premium, 2019 Hyundai Tuscon Ultimate and the 2019 Tiguan Highlander. Decision is a tough one. They all have features we like however a couple of them have all the safety features as standard which the Tiguan does not?

Can't make up out minds???


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Northernont2019 said:


> We have not purchased yet. We are looking at the 2019 Forester Premium, 2019 Hyundai Tuscon Ultimate and the 2019 Tiguan Highlander. Decision is a tough one. They all have features we like however a couple of them have all the safety features as standard which the Tiguan does not?
> 
> Can't make up out minds???


Being so determined to get safety features was a waste of time for me at least. I hardly use the ACC, and when I do, I can't put my full trust into it either. It acts up sometimes, doesn't recognize cars in front, etc. The auto high beams are too slow for my liking, and the only useful function out of that option package is the remote start and perhaps the 360 camera, which itself you have to click another button to access.

The Highline comes standard with front assist (auto emergency braking) and blind spot monitoring. In a real world practical sense, it's all you need. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Many Choices - Few options*

1) Toyota RAV4 Hybrid - Too expensive
2) Toyota Highlander - to Expensive
3) Honda CR-V - Had one, liked it. Wouldn't deal with me. take it or leave it. I left it
4) Mazda CX-5 Diesel. Was not out yet. I really like diesels, and diesel torque.
5) Lastly The VW Atlas- Nice vehicle. would have taken the 2.0 as it would be fine, GREAT torque.
6) I got the Tiguan (2018). Leased it. Great deal! '19s were out. Looks like the Atlas, only a 7/8 version.
Wish it had the Atlas engine (2.0). Not all 2.0L are the same. Atlas had 221hp.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Eating the Airdaile*

Golf-R is 292 hp
GTI is 225?


----------



## Tynerion (Dec 24, 2018)

We've had the Tig for more than six months now.

We were looking lots of things out there before settling on a SUV. Biggest thing is we will need to carry teenagers/adults in the car.

Looked at Honda - Ridgeline, CRV, Toyota Highlander and 4 Runner, Golf Sportwagen, Kia, Hundai, Mazda CX5 and CX9, and a few others. After getting in and driving and seeing how they felt.

It was down to the CX9 and the Tiguan. 

Pros:
Tiguan was a better feel in the cabin. Seating, how the controls were laid out, door pockets, infotainment (including Carplay) - all that.
Cost. The tiguan was easily $5k less locally/regionally than a CX9.
Warranty. The 6/72 was far better than Mazda's.

Cons:
The CX9 was a bit more fun to drive, and had more power. (A JB4 will help with this in the not too distant future, but no need in the middle of a Midwestern winter). 
Perceived reliability. Mazda is seen as more reliable.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Before buying the '18 Tiguan last week, we considered:

Acura RDX - expensive
Toyota RAV4 (2019 new body style) - interior height spacing seemed smaller. No vertical adjustment in passenger seat, had to recline the seat or my head near touched the ceiling. Lots of legroom though, nice high dash. Liked the more aggressive exterior styling (hence why we ended up with an R-Line for the same reason)
Nissan Rogue - nice design, smaller footwells/lower dashboard contributed to this.
Honda CRV - Felt "cheap" interior, plastic surfaces, and the shifter was mid-dashboard, as opposed to a standard console shift. Roominess was good though.
Jeep Cherokee (2019 body style not the older) - Actually was rated pretty good by us.... but we felt the over fit and finish of the VW was better, and, would hold its value a bit better.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been looking for a few months to replace my '16 CX5-Daily Driver with 80K. Here's my 0.02:

* I thought another new CX5 (2019) would be an easy move, but the new ones are slower (heavier car) I also don't like the visibility due to the thick A-pillars. Other than that, it's a very good car and quieter than my '16. I'm just not thrilled enough to buy another one. But the "cooled seats" on higher trims are tempting!

* CRV: Good, highly rated but it ain't got no soul and dealers won't deal much on price. 

* Forester: Smooth ride, lots of fancy, distracting displays. Lumpy, narrow seats on all trims didn't fit my butt. 

* New RAV4: Feature rich, fancy interior. Drives OK, outward visibility not great. Mediocre handling and acceleration with the Adventure trim. Very little discounts on price.

I'm circling back, looking at the Tiguan SE. Test drive went fine. Narrowing down colors and pricing. Heavy discounts and big warranty period. Apples to apples, a new Tig can be had for $3-5K less than any of the models mentioned above.


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Not for 2019- the manual is gonzo!


The XT turbo pkg is also gone bye bye.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

We considered the Mitsubishi Outlander.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

i have tested drive before buying a 19 SE

1) Honda CRV
Same old boring Honda. We have a Civic already. Also pricier

2) Mazda Cx-5
Decent but inside cabin is way smaller than Tiguan. Pricier than Tiguan and has only 3 years warranty

3) Rav 4 (mother in law has one)
Boring, feel cheap and pricier 

4) Hyundai Kona
feel cheap and small

Really wanted an Audi Q5...lol so i get a baby Audi instead for half the price


----------

